# Forum Offer - Fracino C3 Touch (polished finish) £350 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino C3 Touch on demand grinder in polished aluminium finish (rebadged Compak K3) £350 delivered for forum members


----------

